# Does Samsung 860 pass Blacker than Black?



## Quant (Apr 24, 2006)

Samsung has been a little inconsistent in Blacker than Black with their DVD players. Their 850 does BTB with HDMI, but if you use DVI, the color levels get messed up. The 941 doesn't do BTB with HDMI, but is ok with component . Secrets has not done a complete test of this specific model.

Does anyone know if the 860 handles BTB correctly? What about image cropping?


----------

